# Where are Craftsman tractors made?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I should know this, but I don't. Where is the AYP plant that makes craftsman L&G tractors???? In the US :usa: but where??


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I belive the AYP plant that produces the Craftsman Tractor is in Georgia. I remeber reading something about it being made in Georgia


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Where's Amicks
He must know. I think he sells Husqvarna, some are AYP right?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows The Husqvarna Are made at a different AYP plant I belive in 0ne of the Carolinas


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So my GT5000 has southern bloodlines?:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee,

Check out where your engine and trans were built. Since they make up the the most important part, if they were built in the North... your safe! LOL


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*The Northern Influences?*

Is that why my GT5000 keeps pulling to the left?

ig: ig: ig: ig: ig: 

hahaha


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

K guys:

All I know is that my 12.5 is built by Roper and it is shipped on the same truck that delivers them to Calais Me. Then for some reason as soon as they cross the border they went from $850.00US to $2350.00 Cdn???

My question is: what does the 12.5 deluxe B&S or how does it compare to a GT series? Better yet, what is the GT series.

Forgive my ignorance on this, but I only have 3 Craftsmans L&G items - my ride-on, the tag-along cart and the grass buckets.

My real tractor is a CUB


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*spook*

Get some help! Cubs are more adictive then crack.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

spook291 asked "My question is: what does the 12.5 deluxe B&S or how does it compare to a GT series? Better yet, what is the GT series."

If I understand you question correctly. The GT series, like GT5000 or GT6000, Is the garden tractor series which are designed to use garden tilling/plowing implements. Check out Sears website for more info:

www.sears.com


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *spook291 asked "My question is: what does the 12.5 deluxe B&S or how does it compare to a GT series? Better yet, what is the GT series."
> 
> If I understand you question correctly. The GT series, like GT5000 or GT6000, Is the garden tractor series which are designed to use garden tilling/plowing implements. Check out Sears website for more info:
> ...


Ed is correct the Gt is made for ground engagement and the LTs or for cutting grass only.
Jody


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

AYP is now owned by Electrolux Home Products. Tractors are made in NC.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *AYP is now owned by Electrolux Home Products. Tractors are made in NC. *


Yeah, and when I'm done cutting the grass, the wife takes it in the house and vacuums:lmao:


----------

